# Too Many Hides?



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I know this may be a silly question but can you have too many hides for a leopard gecko? 

I've bought my first ever viv and am working on the fake rock wall interior, and my design has 5/6 hides. Is this too many for one leo?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no they would love it the more the better just dont lose him in all those hides :lol2:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Good stuff, I didn't want to build them all then stress the poor little leo out with so many options!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

they more hides the more secure he will feel just dont make them too big


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

As it happens the size of them is something I am not 100% sure about, as this will be my first reptile and my first fake rock build.

I picked up a pack of plastic takeaway trays from poundland which are approx 8" x 5" x 2" and was planning on making 2/3 of the hides with them. 

Would they be ok or should I go smaller?


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

no they should be fine :2thumb:
and as already stated, the more hide the better really: victory:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Great, thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

bluepoolshark said:


> Great, thanks! :2thumb:




your very welcome! 
you should put some pics up when its done, id love to see it!:whistling2:


----------



## tiggzie (Mar 16, 2010)

i always thought ' the more the merrier' but you need to take in to consideration finding the lil guys!.... lol

sarah x


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

tiggzie said:


> i always thought ' the more the merrier' but you need to take in to consideration finding the lil guys!.... lol
> 
> sarah x



very true :2thumb:
what i ment is more is better than less :lol2:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Hopefully I will get the first batch of pics online tonight! Subject to my technical capabilities!:lol2:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

bluepoolshark said:


> Hopefully I will get the first batch of pics online tonight! Subject to my technical capabilities!:lol2:



yours cant be any worse than mine!!:lol2:
look forward to seeing them!:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

agree with everyone else. the more hides the better


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I have ended up with 5 in total, just need to get the grouting and painting finished now!


----------

